# will it kill them



## supa chip (Jan 10, 2012)

i have been asked if i could house a blue acara cichlid the only trouble is i dont know if it will attack the other fish in my tank. i have
5 neon tetra
3 black widow tetra
2 dalmation mollies (one is pregnant so that may become 3)
2 angel fish
1 bristle nose loach / pleco

can any one tell me if the cichlid would be bad for my tank. it will be just a baby when i get it

any help greatfully recived


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Do NOT put that fish in your tank, unless you plan on loosing all your fish.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

susankat said:


> Do NOT put that fish in your tank, unless you plan on loosing all your fish.


i second that..you will not have any fish left.. and that would be bad

Rick


----------



## supa chip (Jan 10, 2012)

thanks for that. ive now added 3 scissortail rasbora as a birthday presant from my wife. they finish the tank off just right


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

sweet.. we need pics..lol nice birthday present..Happy Belated Birthday

Rick


----------

